# Risks assoc. with Egg Collection



## Nadine (Mar 16, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Please can you tell me what medical risks there are associated with the egg collection proceedure. At my clinic it is carried out under general anasethetic. 

Thank You

Nadine


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nadine said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Please can you tell me what medical risks there are associated with the egg collection proceedure. At my clinic it is carried out under general anasethetic.
> 
> ...


The usual risks apply such as adverse reactions to anaesthetic, bleeding and infection. In practice these risks are low.

Hope this helps!

Peter


----------

